# Very harsh bitter flavour.



## Nick

Afternoon guys and girls.. first post so be gentle with me.. so gave up the smokes 6 days ago.. swimming along nicely at the moment with my twisp (which I now realise is Hellishly exspensive) and I have hit a deal breaker.. the very harsh bitter after taste.. I spoke to twisp and they seem to think I am using the clearo wrong.. I am not a rocket scientist but it's a very simple procedure.. does anyone having any ideas what causes this? I was a pack a day smoker so am currently using 18mg tobacco liquid.. which when I started last week it tasted great... I put a 3 coil in today because I thought I may have dry burnt the others but I now realise it's not this as the taste is still the same with a new coil.. thanks guys and girls in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

This is on the Twisp you are referring to? Sorry if that question seems stupid, just trying to determine if variable wattage and resistance are factors we can eliminate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

SHiBBY said:


> This is on the Twisp you are referring to? Sorry if that question seems stupid, just trying to determine if variable wattage and resistance are factors we can eliminate


Hi SHIBBY. . Thanks for the response yes it's on the twisp clearo...


----------



## Andre

You have me stumped, @Nick. Maybe you opened a new bottle of juice, which is off? Or your taste buds are awakening? Best I can suggest if you visit a VapeMob store and let the peeps there help you in person. Or, if we know whereabouts you live, someone from that area might offer to come around and check it out in comparison with his/her gear and juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

Andre said:


> You have me stumped, @Nick. Maybe you opened a new bottle of juice, which is off? Or your taste buds are awakening? Best I can suggest if you visit a VapeMob store and let the peeps there help you in person. Or, if we know whereabouts you live, someone from that area might offer to come around and check it out in comparison with his/her gear and juice.


Hi Andre. . Thanks I am in Cape Town? Durbanville.. it's just ruining the experience for me.. I really enjoyed the first couple of days and I have tried everything to give up smoke including hard prescription drugs and failed .. the vaping option I really think can work..


----------



## Andre

Nick said:


> Hi Andre. . Thanks I am in Cape Town? Durbanville.. it's just ruining the experience for me.. I really enjoyed the first couple of days and I have tried everything to give up smoke including hard prescription drugs and failed .. the vaping option I really think can work..


If no one here offers - you can find the VapeMob store locations here: https://www.vapemob.co.za/contact-us/
I am a bit far away unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

Thanks again Andre. I think there is a store in Cape Town. . I work in the city so may pop in and see them... only thing is I am a grand in the hole with the twisp so I am hoping I can find a solution.. I know going forward I will want to upgrade my gear but at this stage want to get my monies worth from this first...


----------



## Pixstar

Nick said:


> Thanks again Andre. I think there is a store in Cape Town. . I work in the city so may pop in and see them... only thing is I am a grand in the hole with the twisp so I am hoping I can find a solution.. I know going forward I will want to upgrade my gear but at this stage want to get my monies worth from this first...



The Twisp Clearo is a very nice piece, it could be something small that's wrong, maybe coil defective...again? I'm sure the Twisp guys can be of more assistance to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

Pixstar said:


> The Twisp Clearo is a very nice piece, it could be something small that's wrong, maybe coil defective...again? I'm sure the Twisp guys can be of more assistance to you?


Thanks pixstar. . Am going to pop down and speak to twisp tomorrow they phoned me today with various possibilities but most of them were user errors and I struggle with that as I said it's not a difficult thing to master . .. hope it's fixable or solvable just genuinely need this to work for my health and my 2 young children.. smoking is killing me slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi @Nick and welcome to the forum. The only thing I can think of is that the device is flooding and spitting juice into your mouth. The twisp clearo is a top coil device which by design puts the atomising chamber very close to your mouth, bottom coil designs have their coils closer to the battery section and further away from the mouthpiece. The juice on its own (especially 18mg) can be very harsh and bitter, almost peppery. Another thing is that perhaps the nic concentration is too high. 

As @Andre has suggested, try to get yourself to a reputable and trustworthy retailer who can help you get your issues sorted out, either with the correct juice or with a better more effective device.

And, you are quite correct when you say vaping can work. It certainly can and it does. I was a 2 pack a day camel filter smoker. @Andre was doing 80 a day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nick

Thanks bumblebee. . Yep I thought it might be liquid so I meticulously keep the section between the mouth piece and the liquid clean and check regularly. . 18mg could be to high for a newbie.. will check out lower mg rates tomorrow. . Been smoking since I was 11years old so it's been 35 years tried 5 times to give up but with no luck... two kids now 8 and 6 so must do it for them...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nick said:


> Thanks bumblebee. . Yep I thought it might be liquid so I meticulously keep the section between the mouth piece and the liquid clean and check regularly. . 18mg could be to high for a newbie.. will check out lower mg rates tomorrow. . Been smoking since I was 11years old so it's been 35 years tried 5 times to give up but with no luck... two kids now 8 and 6 so must do it for them...


18mg can be a good starting point for most newbies, I started on 24mg on a similar device and it still wasn't enough. It wasn't until a got a proper device that I finally quit the analogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

Slightly of topic @BumbleBee .. when you say proper device? What's the best pen like device. . I might get into the boxes one day but I like the twisp because it's discreet and user friendl you and looks good in hand...


----------



## BumbleBee

Nick said:


> Slightly of topic @BumbleBee .. when you say proper device? What's the best pen like device. . I might get into the boxes one day but I like the twisp because it's discreet and user friendl you and looks good in hand...


That's a tricky question for me to answer as I'm not very fond of pen type devices. I do know what you mean about being discreet though. The Kangertech Evod kit was great, some people still use them (@Silver) but they're getting hard to find as the technology has since moved on. I am still a big fan of the iStick with a Nautilus mini tank, it's relatively compact, very dependable, noob friendly and most importantly, it's effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Nick the eLeaf D16 battery is a nice VV/VW battery that is also in a pen shape. Puts out a maximum of 10W, but quite nice for driving. I think www.Vapeclub.co.za still sell them and the Evod. The Aspire ET-S is also nice and hold 3ml and not much bigger than the Twisp. Maybe @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl can correct me.

Best of luck mate. I also tried the prescription drugs, other drugs, and a whole lot of dark and sinister stuff to quit but never managed more than 3 months. Now I'm on my way to 6 months and no cravings at all. I'm broke though, but that is a story for a different day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Nick said:


> Slightly of topic @BumbleBee .. when you say proper device? What's the best pen like device. . I might get into the boxes one day but I like the twisp because it's discreet and user friendl you and looks good in hand...


Which twisp do you have? The twisp Aero is not a bad device. It is basically an Ego 1, just more expensive.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Which twisp do you have? The twisp Aero is not a bad device. It is basically an Ego 1, just more expensive.


He mentioned the clearo in his first post. I assume he was lured in by that "special" they're running at the moment.


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> He mentioned the clearo in his first post. I assume he was lured in by that "special" they're running at the moment.


Oh, I thought "clearo" meant "clearomizer". As far as I know they have Solo, Edge and Aero cleoromizers?


----------



## shaunnadan

Twisp clearo 





Twisp aero

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

If its the aero which I'm guessing by the 1grand price tag then its not a top coil system like the older clearo model. 

Just wondering if perhaps the coil resistance on the replacement coil is lower than the stock coil when you bought it. The lower resistance coil and 18mg juice could taste alot different from when you just bought the device


----------



## shaunnadan

What if its due to coil not being primed on 1st use? 

Wick gets burnt and taste lingers even afterwards


----------



## Nick

shaunnadan said:


> If its the aero which I'm guessing by the 1grand price tag then its not a top coil system like the older clearo model.
> 
> Just wondering if perhaps the coil resistance on the replacement coil is lower than the stock coil when you bought it. The lower resistance coil and 18mg juice could taste alot different from when you just bought the device


Thanks it's the clearo the first pic.. the coli is at the top...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Oh, I thought "clearo" meant "clearomizer". As far as I know they have Solo, Edge and Aero cleoromizers?


Twisp Clearo was the old top coil model similar to the Justfog Maxi. They were running a special recently, I can't find details of it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick

shaunnadan said:


> What if its due to coil not being primed on 1st use?
> 
> Wick gets burnt and taste lingers even afterwards


This I thought of as a rookie mistake.. so I primed a new coil and it still has the issue...


----------



## Alex

Hi @Nick, just in case you haven't seen this http://www.twisp.co.za/maintaining-your-twisp-clearo-and-replaceable-coil/ here it is again. I can't help you any more unfortunately, never having owned a twisp device myself.

One of the other things to try is diluting a small amount of the liquid with some VG from a chemist at a 50/50 ratio, just to rule out the nicotine level playing a role here. And best wishes on your quest to be smoke free, my family and I know the feeling very well after 28years of smoking them things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Aaah . so its the old school twisp and not the new models 

Those were a bit hit and miss at times.


----------



## Nick




----------



## shaunnadan

Nick said:


> This I thought of as a rookie mistake.. so I primed a new coil and it still has the issue...


Do you have another coil and a different juice to test with ? 

Also perhaps rinsing the tank out in some hot water could help. Remove from battery and remove the coil before you rinse it out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nick

@shaunnadan yes. . I have 5 coils with the start up pack.. got two of everything. . Batteries, tank, three chargers, it's a good kit.. I have started from scratch and had athe same issue with the other set up.. I am thinking it's the liquid so will try a new liquid tomorrow and go from there.. just seems strange no one else has had the same issues.. hope this thread will help others if they come across the same problem.. will definitely update as and when I get results. . Just a pointer to others I drink vast amounts of coffee maybe 10 /15 cups a day.. grounded coffee and I might try a day or two off the coffee and see if that makes a difference... but I think giving up coffee might be harder than the smokes


----------



## Alex

Nick said:


> @shaunnadan yes. . I have 5 coils with the start up pack.. got two of everything. . Batteries, tank, three chargers, it's a good kit.. I have started from scratch and had athe same issue with the other set up.. I am thinking it's the liquid so will try a new liquid tomorrow and go from there.. just seems strange no one else has had the same issues.. hope this thread will help others if they come across the same problem.. will definitely update as and when I get results. . Just a pointer to others I drink vast amounts of coffee maybe 10 /15 cups a day.. grounded coffee and I might try a day or two off the coffee and see if that makes a difference... but I think giving up coffee might be harder than the smokes



lol, I'd give up vaping long before I ever quit the coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nick

Yep @Alex that might be a step to far

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nick said:


> @shaunnadan yes. . I have 5 coils with the start up pack.. got two of everything. . Batteries, tank, three chargers, it's a good kit.. I have started from scratch and had athe same issue with the other set up.. I am thinking it's the liquid so will try a new liquid tomorrow and go from there.. just seems strange no one else has had the same issues.. hope this thread will help others if they come across the same problem.. will definitely update as and when I get results. . Just a pointer to others I drink vast amounts of coffee maybe 10 /15 cups a day.. grounded coffee and I might try a day or two off the coffee and see if that makes a difference... but I think giving up coffee might be harder than the smokes


Coffee is good for you 

Don't try quitting too many things at once, your body will be going through a lot of stress already with trying to cope without all the fun stuff that it's used to getting from cigarettes. Take it slow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A

shaunnadan said:


> Do you have another coil and a different juice to test with ?
> 
> Also perhaps rinsing the tank out in some hot water could help. Remove from battery and remove the coil before you rinse it out



A good cleaning might be needed. I noticed many people simply just change the coil or the juice when they want to. I used to find that the burnt taste of a dead coil or the previous liquid flavour lingered in an atty so I used to take my Clearos apart, rinse them in hot water and let them and the coils soam overnight when I go to bed. In the morning I would rinse them out and dry them, put in a freak coil and leave the soaked one to dry. Then rotate those the next morning. Coils lasted months and didn't have issues with taste.

That being said, Twisp juices where out of my budget so Vapour Mountain juices really worked in the Clearos at an awesome price. Personally, I'd say they tasted better in the Clearo than Twisp juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

What about vapor's tongue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

What's that @Noddy ???

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A

Noddy said:


> What about vapor's tongue?


Usually, I found that flavours might get muted or boring after a while, sometimes to a point where I dont really taste much bit haven't experienced a flavour going bitter and timeliness was after 3 weeks, never after a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Nick said:


> What's that @Noddy ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Its where you get so used to the taste of something that it starts to fade away. Normally when vaping we tend to rotate juices, vape plain VG, mouthwash regularly to prevent this


----------



## shaunnadan

Nick said:


> @shaunnadan yes. . I have 5 coils with the start up pack.. got two of everything. . Batteries, tank, three chargers, it's a good kit.. I have started from scratch and had athe same issue with the other set up.. I am thinking it's the liquid so will try a new liquid tomorrow and go from there.. just seems strange no one else has had the same issues.. hope this thread will help others if they come across the same problem.. will definitely update as and when I get results. . Just a pointer to others I drink vast amounts of coffee maybe 10 /15 cups a day.. grounded coffee and I might try a day or two off the coffee and see if that makes a difference... but I think giving up coffee might be harder than the smokes


I used to manage a call centre years ago, would have at least 8 cups of coffee a day. Decided it was too much and I just stopped. 

Now I have maybe 3 cups of coffee a month and only when I go out somewhere


----------



## shaunnadan

Try the following , maybe it could help

Charge up a battery fully
Rinse the tank out , I use hot water from the tap and dry with some paper towel
Fill up with a different juice and then prime the new coil with a few drop of juice on the wicks on the side and in the middle under that rubber cap (don't flood it)
Leave it to settle for a few min 
Take a few pulls without firing to get the juice flowing up the wick (just to be safe) 
Take a few pulls by gently pressing the fire button , not too long

Then 

Fire away ! 

If this fails then it needs to be thrown off the mountain , lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Hi @Nick ,
I started with the twisp clearo. used it for a week then I gave it to my father in law who uses it occasionally now.

My experience was that after a week's use i needed something that was:
Cheaper to operate - I used a lot of twisp juice and it was damn pricey
Battery life was crap - I wanted something that i didnt have to recharge 4 times a day ( i had the dual kit and a single battery would last me 2 hours)
Bigger tank capacity - I hated filling the twisp every 30 minutes
Something that didnt leak in my pocket
Something that vaped consistently.

So my prognosis is a sad one if these are some of your requirements (and they may not be).
I was serious about stopping smoking so I HAD to buy a bigger and better device. In hindsight I did waste a lot of money with twisp devices (and many other devices) but they were useful to introduce me to vaping and also to see what vaping is not.

I was after convenience and great flavour and sadly the twisp in my opinion is not geared towards that. (their flavour is not bad but im comparing to a dripping attomiser)

The good news is that when you see vapemob you will see that most of the devices are cheaper than twisp and the juices are cheaper and you will get a fresh perspective of what is actually possible.

I dont live in Cape Town but im sure they will let you "test drive" a few devices and let you sample many many flavours!

PS. I started with 18mg nicotine and I used that for a very long time in some of the inferior devices. Im currently on 3mg nicotine as 6mg (which was preferred level a week ago) now makes me buzz like a fridge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick

Thanks @Christos appreciate the feed back.. I feel I need to visit a good vape shop and run a few tests☺I am pretty adamant at the moment that I want a more sleek pen like device but that's just newbie talk I suppose. . Looking forward to the journey...


----------



## Christos

Nick said:


> Thanks @Christos appreciate the feed back.. I feel I need to visit a good vape shop and run a few tests☺I am pretty adamant at the moment that I want a more sleek pen like device but that's just newbie talk I suppose. . Looking forward to the journey...



No Problem at all.
There are devices that are smaller than a box of cigarettes.
They can become larger based on what tank you put ontop.

Its all a trade off VS battery life/ Filling frequency and portability. You have to decide what it is that is most important to you and live with the other annoyances. (there are solutions that cater to minimal tradeoffs but they are pricey / and or bulky)

Pen devices have some drawbacks in my opinion - they tend to fall over easily and the glass usually breaks and if placed down sideways they tend to leak.

I only own box mods for the above reason and I have 5 box mods that i have used for the past 1 to 1/2 years.

I keep a device in the car and rarely cary it around with me. I go vape in my car. I do however have one of these https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/vice-m4-tactical-mod-holster/
that I use when i go hiking or for walks with the family but since purchasing my latest mod (which i wouldn't recommend to a new vaper) it fits nicely in my back pocket with no extrusions.


----------



## Nick

Thanks again.. sorry so many questions.. so let's say I go with a box and a larger tank... but still want something smaller is there anything?. I have seen some of the boxes on websites and you need two hands to hold them what would you recommend.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

@Nick, have a look at this kit, it's a great device and miles better than what you're currently using. VM also makes amazing juice. 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/starter-kits/evod-dual-kit/


----------



## Christos

I recently held a kanger subbox mini and it was impressively small.
The istick 30w was also on my to buy list but when i went to buy it I struggled to find stock (this was march this year so I doubt you will have issues).

These are regulated devices that allow you to adjust the wattage depending on how you like your vape i.e nice cool vape or hot or something is burning in my mouth taste.
They also show you the battery life which is nice.
The kanger subbox mini has a interchangeable battery so you could buy 3 batteries and change them out when its flat etc but this does add additional expenses because you would need a battery and a charger along with the purchase of the device.

Im not against pen like devices, everybody has their preferences, im just after practical devices 

Honestly, those 2 devices I would buy but never did. I had dual battery box mods which were quite large but i could get through a day before having to recharge.

Currently I am using mechanical mods which have no circuitry. You cannot adjust the wattage and you cant see when the battery is going to go flat. You do however have control over the resistance that you build your coil so you build your coil to get the desired wattage. As for the flat battery, on a regulated device it will always fire at the set wattage whereas a mechanical mod deteriorates over time as the voltage of the battery drains.

The plus side to mechanical mods is that you could drop them in the ocean and they would work after a good clean and possibly a battery change 

I do however recommend you stay away from mech mods until vaping becomes an obsession and you know what you are doing. You have to be careful with the battery ratings and the builds you do otherwise you could have a battery explode or catch fire etc etc.

Perhaps somebody with an Istick or subbox or any other small'ish device could add their input. I think that clearo tank is 1ml and i like 5ml tanks 

There are 3ml tanks and 2ml tanks a well. You will have to chose something that looks good and feels right but going to a store is still the best bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Nick said:


> Thanks again.. sorry so many questions.. so let's say I go with a box and a larger tank... but still want something smaller is there anything?. I have seen some of the boxes on websites and you need two hands to hold them what would you recommend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi Nick. Like you, I'm also new to vaping. I did some research and went with the Kangertech SUBOX Mini Kit.
It's great in that I do not crave smoking so far. It's a 50W unit, but I think for my use right now 25W is enough...
Speak to your local vape shop about the SUBOX Mini Kit , Google it, the reviews are all excellent.
If you're prepared to wait a short while, and like me, smaller is important, the Joyetech eVic-VTC Mini (or here) is out soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

That evic-vtc mini looks nice!
I have to agree with @Pixstar about the cravings. I always had cravings with the twisp hence i chain vaped and the device battery was poor for me.

The nice thing with a 50W or a 30W device is that you can buy different tanks. For example i had one tank that i would leave in the kitchen and one in the bedroom ( i did however have them on 2 different devices) but the point is if i was lazy to refill i could just use one that was lying around.

The sad part is that some tanks were hits and some were misses. Unfortunately I bought a lot of misses before I got some hit tanks!


----------



## Christos

Here are my 2 devices I currently use. Lip ice in picture for scale. 
Just to show that a decent device doesn't have to be bulky. Trade off is price and complexity/experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReeZ

Not sure if they'll be getting stock again but this is the one to get considering you want something small http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Ego-One-2200mAh

It's a really good device and comes with 2 free juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

You should really dump the twisp man, rubbish products, Rubbish prices!! their juices are also disgustingly bitter and smash my mouth too hard! If you want I can hook you up with a decent vape setup which you wont get these issues with. And also some juice.

PM me


----------



## Nick

whatalotigot said:


> You should really dump the twisp man, rubbish products, Rubbish prices!! their juices are also disgustingly bitter and smash my mouth too hard! If you want I can hook you up with a decent vape setup which you wont get these issues with. And also some juice.
> 
> PM me


Hi whatolotigot thanks really appreciate it... what set up do you have in mind.. bearing in mind my rather fussy requirements.. sorry not figured out the PM yet..


----------



## JakesSA

Nick said:


> Slightly of topic @BumbleBee .. when you say proper device? What's the best pen like device. . I might get into the boxes one day but I like the twisp because it's discreet and user friendl you and looks good in hand...



I would say just get rid of the atomiser part, a K-1 or ET from Aspire with a BVC coil makes a huge difference and works well on the twisp battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I agree with @JakesSA on the Aspire clearos. If on a tight budget at this stage, the Aspire K-1 is a glass tank, which is the better option. Don't discard the Kangertech mini Protank 3 (mPT3) as an option either. 
I also used the Twisp when I started out. The mPT3 is a better vape and the K-1 is even better imo, but they are both hassle free and dirt cheap, and would work well with the batteries you have.
The K-1 loaded with menthol and the Twisp battery is still in my arsenal to this day.

If you chain vape, like most new vapers do to get their 'fix', higher nic juices like 18mg / 24mg may not be the best option. I only really started smoking less & vaping more after I switched to the 12mg juices, as I could vape for longer periods without getting a nicotine buzz or slight nausea from the onset of a Silver. As far as I know, Twisp juices are 18mg or 0mg only.

If you don't try juices from other vendors, you are doing yourself a major disservice. We ZA vapers are spoilt rotten for choice at this stage compared to a year ago, and the flavour & quality of most of the available juices is top notch. Fortunately for you, Vape Mob, Vapour Mountain, Juicy Joe's and VooDoo juices are all on your doorstep, so do check them out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Nick 

Just wanted to chime in here and offer a word of encouragement

You are doing great! You got a kit and now engaging on a forum for advice!
I too used the Twisp Clearos for about 2 months and it got me off the smokes. 
But it felt like i needed more

My advice is dont be so hung up on the pen shaped device - and try go to a good store where you can try other devices and juices. 

This is a journey, be prepared to learn as you go

All the best and i am sure you are going to find happiness fairly soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot

If you are fussy then you should DEFINITELY move away from twisp haha. 

you can get something alot better for a little bit more cash.. And the vaping experience, flavour and over all awsomeness is 10x more! Twisp is very over rated. man. Please PM me your cell number, we are having a vape meet tonight, Maybe you could come meet some of the vapers and see some of the setups we are using. You will Fall In love instantly. I will also be able to bring some extra gear to give you. that im not using anymore. Us Vapers like to help others

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## whatalotigot

Nick said:


> sorry not figured out the PM yet..


<<<<
Just under my avatar profile pic is a yellow button saying "instant PM"

Click IT <<

OR in this area it will say Start coversation. 
<<<<<


----------



## Nick

Thanks guys for all your help tips and advice .. can you point me in the right direction with regard to shops in Cape Town either In the city or the northern suburbs. Durbanville. ..


----------



## whatalotigot

VAPEMOB.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

whatalotigot said:


> <<<<
> Just under my avatar profile pic is a yellow button saying "instant PM"
> 
> Click IT <<



Sorry @whatalotigot and @Nick, that link has been changed literally a few minutes ago
It now says "start a conversation". Then you can click it to start a private message with that user.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

they are in durbanville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

@Silver I saw that happen.

I saw the button and next second its gone... Had to edit my post... 

When will the changes settle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

whatalotigot said:


> @Silver I saw that happen.
> 
> I saw the button and next second its gone... Had to edit my post...
> 
> When will the changes settle



We are busy with a few changes that needed to be made to the theme. But when changing it a lot of other things need to be changed back to how they were. I think we are mostly done. But there might be a few small changes that still will come. But nothing major. Just formatting really.


----------



## Nick

Sorry bud, i am not sure how i did not see this post @whatalotigot, thats a fantatstic gesture and i really appeciate it, but tonight is out im afraid ,have to babysit the kids   have to let the wife out every now and then otherwise she gets grumpy  i am going to pop into the VapeMob store on my way home from work sometime this week. Once again thanks for the offer, just out of interest where do you guys meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

VapeMob will sort you out mate. Josh is the man at Durbanville. He will help you. 

We meet at different spots around Cape Town area. southern subs. From town to claremont. anjd anywhere inbetween.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

